
Ask HN: Arduino to measure height above water? - monk_e_boy
Can you think of a good way to make this:<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;woosports.com&#x2F;kite&#x2F;<p>using an Arduino, but not using accelerometers.
======
83
Accelerometers are a great choice of sensor in this application imo, why not
use them?

GPS would be an alternative, but pricier and probably less reliable. There are
of course a variety of ways to measure height above water like ultrasonic or
radar sensors but good luck water sealing them and keeping them oriented
downward in this application.

~~~
monk_e_boy
Putting two Woos on one board gives two different height readings. So they are
not perfect.

They also mis-read jumps.

Just wondered if there was a different way of measuring height.

[edit] Boards fall off feet, then get washed around in the surf. This seems to
fool the sensors quite a lot.

------
dekhn
If the water is at the same height as local sea level, then pressure sensor
can be used. If properly calibrated it can detect changes of several meters.

